# Strike Indicator



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Now, this is a strike indicator. I was on the Rocky River yesterday and it came floating by.


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

If you would have walked upstream about 1/2 a mile you would have seen the pinner that was watching that strike indicator! 
Before anybody rips me I'm just having fun.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thingamabobber


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I got tired of not being able to see the small white ones in the foam. Glad you found it.


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

kayaker189 said:


> Thingamabobber


It's actually referred to as a Thingamaballer


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Alright, I give up on you guys! I actually thought my response was witty and kind of funny. 
Bunch of stiff, uptight and old crotchety fishermen!!!!! LOL


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Dude just checkedthe boards been to busy fishing. Good one though.


----------

